# Se-r keyless remote help



## samuraidom (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey, I just got my se-r this week, this is my first car so i have no idea how to program the 3 keyless remotes that came with it. One was working but the battery died, changed it and now it doesn't work. What can I do to program them?


----------



## samuraidom (Jan 24, 2009)

Never mind, worked it out.


----------



## sseat44 (Mar 27, 2009)

*for anyone who wants to know how to program a nissan remote*

First, open and close drivers door. (with all doors closed)------- Then lock the door with the power lock feature on the door. Repeadly insert and withdraw the key from the ignition. This usually takes between 6-8 times, depending on how well you insert the key. While doing this, watch your emergency/blinker signals. They will flash when you have done this properly. Then turn the key to the on position and hold the lock or unlock button on the keyless remote. If the blinkers flash twice, your new remote should work.
Not all Nissan keyless remotes are year specific. i.e. 2003's work on 2004's, but 2004's do not necessarily work on 2005's. If you do everything right, and get no blinking signals when pushing the keyless remote buttons. You have a keyfob for a different Nissan year or model.


----------



## reance (Nov 21, 2008)

Most remotes can be programmed manually at home without any tools or technical skills. If you need to just order the instructions please check our website at 

Programming instructions : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,

If you have any more questions or have any specific inquiries about programming your vehicle please contact us at [email protected] including year, make and model of your vehicle. 

You can also view our FAQ page for answers to common questions. Link below
FAQ's : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,


Best Regards

Customer Care 
Home of Car and Truck Keyless Entry Remotes, Keyless Car Remotes Discount Remotes for Cars Trucks Minivans
Remote Keyless Entry - NewKeylessRemotes.com
www.keylessentrystore.com Home Page


----------

